# Number Disconnected after SBF?



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

So I've been running the Gingerbread kernel on my Milestone X For the last few weeks and not had any issues at all. Loving it I really am. I've got an old baseband for Alltel service because I'm not officially Verizon yet.

We my mother apparently has been trying to reach me for about 3 days.. and has had to resort to facebook.. Its saying my number has been disconnected. Also, My Data and text messaging still work, its only my phone calls that haven't been working.

I had been running stock .605 because I kinda like the way it runs, but decided to sbf back to .602 to play with CM4DX and started getting force closes on android.phone processes.. so I SBF'd back again and that's when things apparently went to hell..

The only thing that i could find that might have affected this is when I look at my phone status, my Phone number and my MIN are different.

If anyone has any ideas of what else may have affected this.. Let me know. I'll try SBF'ing back to Froyo and going from there..


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Have you tried dialing *228?


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, I've done that alot over the last few days, Was having some issues with the data saver. the *228 is always my first try when something goes wrong with my data connections.


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

What radio are you on??

Did you sbf through linux to get to .602??


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

I've SBF'd With RSD with 3 of the 4 Milestone X SBFs. None are working. I've done the Verizon Froyo SBF and had no 3g connection.

I'm at a loss, and Now my parents arn't happy they can't get ahold of me.. Lol


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Fawkes said:


> I've SBF'd With RSD with 3 of the 4 Milestone X SBFs. None are working. I've done the Verizon Froyo SBF and had no 3g connection.
> 
> I'm at a loss, and Now my parents arn't happy they can't get ahold of me.. Lol


you have to use rsd lite with the alltel sbf. only use that one. that will put the right radio back on your phone. then do a *228 and you should be good to go.

if you want to use other milestone x or droid x sbf's, you have to use the linux live cd (sbf_flash). that way you will keep your alltel radio.
http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/d...-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

My Issue is, even after using *228 on the Alltel SBF, When i try to call out, It says Welcome to Verizon Wireless, We were unable to authenticate your number..

Im considering running the Alltel SBF, and taking it into Verizon on Monday if I don't get it worked out, and see what they have to say..


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Fawkes said:


> My Issue is, even after using *228 on the Alltel SBF, When i try to call out, It says Welcome to Verizon Wireless, We were unable to authenticate your number..
> 
> Im considering running the Alltel SBF, and taking it into Verizon on Monday if I don't get it worked out, and see what they have to say..


why would you take it to verizon? i thought you said you had milistone x on alltel. i would take it to alltel. maybe you dont have one nearby.

what radio and what prl do you have?


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

razorloves said:


> why would you take it to verizon? i thought you said you had milistone x on alltel. i would take it to alltel. maybe you dont have one nearby.
> 
> what radio and what prl do you have?


Alltel Doesn't exist in my area anymore, They switched us about 3 weeks ago, But my phone was purchased from alltel,

My current Baseband on the alltel SBF is BP_C_02.06.00R and PRL is: 40083
I've got 3G connection, with no ability to call out.

If i Run the Verizon SBF i get the .07P Radio, and that doesn't work with 3g at all.


----------



## christ1065 (Jun 9, 2011)

I had the same problem I had to manuallyprogram phone to get MIN correct


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"Fawkes said:


> Alltel Doesn't exist in my area anymore, They switched us about 3 weeks ago, But my phone was purchased from alltel,
> 
> My current Baseband on the alltel SBF is BP_C_02.06.00R and PRL is: 40083
> I've got 3G connection, with no ability to call out.
> ...


oh, ok. I was in the same boat as you a year ago. they switched me to vzw and I still had an alltel phone. I guess your best bet is to borrow someones phone and call them and they should be able to tell you how to manually program your phone.


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

Was able to use my mom's phone and they reset the radio connection to my phone on there end. And got it to work. Thanks for the brainstorming idea.. anyone got ideas to prevent this from happening again in the future? Lol


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"Fawkes said:


> Was able to use my mom's phone and they reset the radio connection to my phone on there end. And got it to work. Thanks for the brainstorming idea.. anyone got ideas to prevent this from happening again in the future? Lol


write down your radio and prl and then dial ##program and go to user activation and write down the info there. that way you have it in case.

your problem is you flashed a verizon sbf with rsdlite. can't do that on milestone x


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

Ah. Thanks razor, your a beast. I'm getting the hang of this stuff slowly. Its lot s of fun.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"Fawkes said:


> Ah. Thanks razor, your a beast. I'm getting the hang of this stuff slowly. Its lot s of fun.


haha. thanks man. and you're welcome.


----------

